# Gone too soon :(



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I find myself writing here for the second time in the space of just a few short weeks. This time I have had to say goodbye to a rabbit who was so young - too young to die, Lexi was just 2 years old and we should have had her with us for many years more.

Lexi came into my life at the age of 6 months with her friend Lola, I was told that they had lived together for all of those 6 months, and they really did have the closest bond imaginable. They were never separated even once in the year and 6 months that they have been with me, until now, and it is hitting Lola hard, she is depressed, she doesn't want to eat, doesn't want to play alone. It is so hard to watch her like this, we are both grieving for a best friend.

Lexi was a ball of goofy fluffiness. Her hair do was impressive and on a bad hair day she would emerge from her bed with it sticking up all over the place before putting her head on the floor in front of my hand and tooth purring while I sorted it.

She loved a cuddle and a fuss, so long as it was on her terms and wasn't interfering with digging time, or feeding time, or play time with Lola. Lexi wasn't a fan of being picked up, it worried her, so I spent a lot of time sat on the floor in the shed or run with them both climbing over my legs and chest and sticking their head under my chin and hands, which in rabbit talk probably means something like "nose rubs now please human!" She loved hugs this way as she could keep all 4 feet firmly on a surface.

Lexi was spoiled, every cardboard box or tube was turned into a hay stuffed playground for them to hide in, eat from, shred to their hearts content. She also had a jungle gym type arrangement on the shed door full of toys to chew and bang around. She loved using these toys to get attention, if she thought I wasn't paying enough attention she would bang the toys against the door so loud that you could hear it on the opposite side of the house. At least once a week they would both get a new toy to play with, it kept her interested in the things around her. Her favourite toys were the ones that made a noise or dispensed food so she was overjoyed when she was given a toy that could do both. The resulting binkies were wonderful to see.

Binkies, now there is something that she did a lot of. The sun came out? Binky time, new toy? more binkies, you brought herbs? more binkies, Lola decides to play with her? I am coming to sit with her? Tons of Binkies. She was always the happiest little soul and that joy was so so catching. You couldn't help but smile whenever you looked at her. My baby niece would sometimes visit and would sit on the other side of the mesh and just laugh and laugh and Lexi would lap up the attention in spades as if she was happy that we were all happy.

She would do anything for a mouthful of watercress. It was her favourite food and I even used it paired with a clicker to teach her tricks. Lexi was such a quick learner, she could stand on her back legs on command, go to bed, go in the carrier and even jump, such a clever little girl.

As the day wound down and they had both had dinner it was a common sight to see Lexi huddle down with Lola for an evening snooze. They were always stuck right by each others sides. Lexi was the most confident of the pair and her curiosity encouraged Lola to also be brave and check out anything new. Lola is so lost without her Lexi.

I lost her in such a shocking way, and I do feel guilty. I went away for the weekend and left them both under the care of a family member, I took just a night away and things went so horribly wrong. I came back and found her lying stretched out in her favourite spot with Lola sitting by her looking so upset.

I wrapped Lexi in my dressing gown and held her on my knee while I phoned the vet. I couldn't get hold of the vet they were registered with and phoned another local surgery. I just want to say how kind they were letting me take her to them on a Sunday evening. The lady I saw was fantastic and I know she will be taken care of. I am fast running out of burial space, but I am having Lexi's ashes sent back to me. The kindness of the staff member at the surgery made the difficult moment of giving her body away that tiny bit easier.

I'm heartbroken, she was one of those pets that wind their way into every inch of your being, a true heart bun.

Sleep tight sweetheart, I will always be thinking of you, always, and I promise I will do my very best to help your friend cope.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



When I first got them both they were in smaller accommodation while we sorted out the shed and made sure that the gaps were not too big. They were the tiniest rabbits I had ever seen. The above is a picture from the first day that they came to live with us. They were only able to use this run during the day and supervised, but it got them used to the sight and sound of our dog. They spent a good two hours huddled together like this before getting up the courage to run around. Once they were settled they moved into a 6 x 4 shed that you can see in the other pictures, with 24 hour access to a run of the same size. The moment they moved into their "forever" accommodation was priceless, they were so pleased with their space, I doubt they had ever had so much room.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to read this..

RIP sweet Lexi..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so sad, I feel for you. I hope Lola will be OK. RIP Lexi.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I know it is appropriate to like this type of post, but I did it because of he lovely pictures of your rabbits.

I am really sorry to hear you lost Lexi especially at such a young age.

Try not to beat yourself up about leaving them for one night. If the family member hadn't have gone round at all the rabbits would have been fine eating the hay you would have supplied them with.

RIP Little one


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. 

Lola is doing OK, she hasn't binkied once but she is eating, meal times are now all hand fed, lots of herbs, some nice pellets and of course hay. The hand feeding is a way of spending time with her, I also spend all evening sat in the run while the weather is nice. I'm coming to terms with the fact that she will need a friend soon even if I don't feel ready for another. 

I left them both with about a quarter of a bale of hay in their enclosure before I left, it was enough to last a week, so I know Lexi wasn't hungry and that's something right? 

I found another picture of Lexi on my laptop - this was one I took literally days before I left them, so is the last picture I ever took of her, I took it to show some friends from college how she is getting on as they loved her too. It's not the best picture, but she looks interested and healthy. 

I really miss her


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry to read about your loss. R.I.P. Lexi


----------

